# ~ Stoeka -- My Best Girl (RIP)



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

On Sunday 7th March, I lost my closest and most treasured friend, Stoeka. The moment my father told me she died, my whole world felt like it came crashing down and I couldn't breathe... 

She was 26 years old, and even though she was old, she still acted like a 5 year old. She was still jumping like anything, a week before she left us, she jumped over a fence that was around 1,30 metre from a standstill! 

I still can't believe that she is truly gone...I have known her for almost 7 years, and she has helped me every minute of the way. I had my first jump on her, and lots and lots of hardship. We went through lots of things together, and she was always a shoulder to cry on when I had problems.

When I found out she had gone, I felt a sharp, cold pain that went through my whole body. A few seconds after that I just felt a numb blanket wash over me....I couldn't feel anything....

I'm glad for that blanket, because without it I probably would have broken down. A week later it has started to lift, and now I am clearly feeling the pain of her absence. :sad:

I know for a fact that this is what horse owners are going to be going through all the time, because unfortunately an equine's life span is much shorter than ours, and that we are all going to have to go through this all the time. This is my first one, and probably to me the most painful...

I will always remember you Stoeka. You are my best girl...always have and always will be...


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. She was truly beautful. I am sending hugs of comfurt your way.  (((((hug)))))


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

She is gorgeous. I am sorry for your loss. Everyone grieves completely and in their own time- be patient with yourself as you move through the grief.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh Max Im soooo sorry! I miss her too, I cant believe she's gone!!! *lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of hugs*


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I will miss her, and I guess only time will lessen the pain...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

awwww so sorry to hear about the news. It is so comforting to know she was in your care all this time, all the way to the time went. She must have been so much at peace and to me, it is so comforting.

Sending all my love from Canada.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Thanks everyone! I will miss her, and I guess only time will lessen the pain...


Yes, the best healer is time.

You'll eventually be able to talk about her with a smile, and remember all the good times. It takes awhile, but you will. I promise.

My deepest condolences. It's always hard to lose one, but the extra special ones are that much worse.


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about Stoeka. She was a beautiful girl. :-(


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

I'm starting to find it a little easier to talk about her now. I'm remembering all the good times we had together, and all the joy she brought to us. She will be a horse that I will remember everyday that I ride, and she will be the special one that helped me through lots of times...

There is not one day I go without thinking of her...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I know how you feel, she really was an awsome horse... Its as you said; only time can heal it, and its good you can talk about her  And if you DONT think about her everyday, I'll beat you with a brick like Sammy threatens


----------

